# What would you do if someone found your honeyhole?



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Just got back from an overnight backpack/scouting trip to an area on public land. I've been scouting this area for several months and am planning on hunting it this year.

This spot is several miles into the backcountry and today while changing my trail cam cards, and searching the area, I found someone put out a salt lick and left their trail cam setup to capture anything coming to the lick. 

I left all their gear alone, obviously, but was wondering what you all would do in this situation? 

Please chime in with your comments, I'm thinking about leaving them a note letting them know I intend to hunt the area and asking them to call me to discuss how we can either work together, or at least stay out of each other's way.

What would you do? Would you respond to a note on your trail cam?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I am going to be blunt, "your honey hole?" Maybe he thinks of it as his honey hole. I understand your feelings but we all are in the same situation, It is public land, and for use by us all, maybe try to get together and make a plan with the other party, or just continue your own hunt, as for leaving their stuff alone? I would hope so, they left yours. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There are no "your honey hole" in the state of Utah.
There may be a few places in this great state that YOU have recently discovered but I would almost guarantee you are not the the first nor the last to be there.

Try to get along or worst case ty to find another spot. One thing about it is if you only have plan A you will be seriously disappointed come opening morning.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

SunfishB said:


> Please chime in with your comments, I'm thinking about leaving them a note letting them know I intend to hunt the area and asking them to call me to discuss how we can either work together, or at least stay out of each other's way.
> 
> What would you do? Would you respond to a note on your trail cam?


I don't think this is a terrible idea. You're simply letting them know you plan to be there and would like to work with them rather than against them. Not sure if he will reply, but what's the worst that can happen? I don't think you're obligated to do this, but could end up being a positive experience.

I agree with the statements above, this isn't your honey hole. If you have just been working it for several months, this guy may have been working it for several years. Maybe you stumbled onto his honey hole? Or maybe not, either way, it happens.

It's public land. Be patient and polite. This stuff happens.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

middlefork said:


> There are no "your honey hole" in the state of Utah.
> There may be a few places in this great state that YOU have recently discovered but I would almost guarantee you are not the the first nor the last to be there.
> 
> Try to get along or worst case ty to find another spot. One thing about it is if you only have plan A you will be seriously disappointed come opening morning.


To clarify-

I used "Honey Hole" in my Title to generally discuss each of our favorite spots, and what we do when we find someone else in them. I fully acknowledge that we all have equal right to public land and I don't for one minute think this spot belongs to me. I was more interested in asking what each of you would do, please don't assume I feel entitled to this spot.

I fully agree that having plan A, B, C, D and maybe even E is a great idea.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe you found THEIR honey hole... ever think about that? 

You are exploring new ground, which is great, but if you thought no one else has been, once was, is currently or will be hunting that same area, that’s comical. In Utah, every piece of public land that could hold any kind of wildlife, will always have someone else hunting it. 

I’d look at it this way. Someone else decided that spot was good enough to pack salt and a camera into. Maybe you are in the right spot? They might know something you don’t? Just see what happens.

Please just be a decent human being and accept the fact that you aren’t the only one who knows about this place, don’t have a chitty attitude towards others hunting there as well, and throw the idea that it’s “your” honey hole in the garbage. If that’s too much for you to do, stay home.

I write my phone number on all my lock boxes that my cams are in, that way others who find them can contact me if they choose. I’ve had several guys call me over the years wanting to know what my plans were, what I was hunting and when I’d be in there. Only once have I had negative experience from another hunting calling me, mad about being in “his spot”.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not a trail cam guy at all and don't set up tree stands or stuff like that but I know there are lots that do. My question is, about how large an area around one's cameras would you say the average guy claims as his area? How close would you hunt around "his" area or hope others would back off from around your area?

I think that if you are really going to hunt this area it would only make sense to try and contact the other hunter and work something out.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

BPturkeys said:


> I am not a trail cam guy at all and don't set up tree stands or stuff like that but I know there are lots that do. My question is, about how large an area around one's cameras would you say the average guy claims as his area? How close would you hunt around "his" area or hope others would back off from around your area?
> 
> I think that if you are really going to hunt this area it would only make sense to try and contact the other hunter and work something out.


I had some random guy sit close enough to me that I could reach out and touch him one morning on the rifle deer hunt. Never once did it cross his mind that wasn't ok. If you're close enough that I can hear you breathing, you're too close. I sit other guys stands and I know others have sat mine. I don't care, as long as they don't take them. If someone is in an area, the minute I recognize that, I move out to somewhere else. Usually a mile at minimum, when possible. Some places are so tight, to can't get far away from others, and I think most guys understand that. But when possible give others space. Just remember, if you're the first guy in there every day, it's the 2nd guy up there that's theazzhole. So get out of bed early!


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I agree with sheepassasin. First guy there should get to hunt it and if you show up and someone else is there, it’s time for you to find a different spot for the day. Obviously don’t mess with his stuff. That’s never the right thing to do.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It sounds like you have a good idea about trying to contact the person(s) to make some kind of arrangements to hunt there. How about flashing a note to that effect in front of his camera? I always post a note on my blinds to contact me if they desire to hunt there or even use my blind. For all you know, you may not even be hunting the same species, sex, quality of animal, time of day, day(s) of the week, weapons or seasons! And even if you are, I'm sure you can make arrangements or at least set up in a different direction or situation. In any case, you probably ought to try to make contact ASAP, so you both have time to make other arrangements if necessary.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If I find an area on my own and someone else is in there as well, I'll still hunt it. I will try to stay away from them, but who's to say they (or me) was in there first this season or first that day?

I've yet to go in somewhere and not find an empty can of Mtn Dew (usually Coors or Bud in NM) or Vienna Sausages from someone who already hunted it before me.

If you're that worried about it, leave your info and note saying you're going to be in there as well and would be happy to coordinate plans if needs be then forget about it...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Get there before the other guy and post up on the most likely escape route the animal will take when the other knuckle head scares them away. I found a nice area that a group of spike were utilizing every evening to feed, on opening morning when I headed in I saw two quads parked where I had been parking to access the spot. I just hiked around the area and sat at the top of the ridge in a saddle above the feeding area/clear cut and sure enough the other hunters pushed 3 spike straight up the ridge into the saddle and right in front of my rifle.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Don’t worry about it There is plenty of area for all of you. Plus some people also put out licks for other seasons. So might not even be any competition for for. 
Then just make sure you beat them to the trail head so they know your in there.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

For the last several years I've run a string of trail cameras in the area that I hunt for general deer. This year when I set up my cameras every spring/wallow/seep/bog that I usually frequent already had a camera on it. 
Moral of the story... for as much as you want to believe that this is "your spot", there is no such thing as a secret spot/honey hole... if it hadn't already been "found" by somebody else already, it would be found soon.
My suggestion would be to take what you've learned from your cameras & now learn the escape routes to augment your knowledge and use that to benefit you if the additional pressure does effect you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In a other thread, someone mentioned public lands wanting to be sold off by the state. If this happens (which I highly doubt it will) you could purchase that "Honey Hole" of yours and kick everyone out. 


Now for reality-- It happens all the time, nothing can be done other that playing nice in the sandbox with the other kids.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Actually, there is such a thing as a "honey hole". See the link below.

http://www.honeyvillecolorado.com/


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

One day last year whilst chukar hunting I was the first in the canyon and had my dogs out on the ground about ready to leave my truck when another truck pulled up 200 yards behind me and quickly dumped out dogs and headed up the ridge! I yelled to them asking what way they were going and I went the opposite way even though I was first in the canyon and had planned on going the way they were heading. Some people's children!

The chukar gods rewarded me with a limit that day for having patience and holding my tongue as I wanted to go full drill sergeant but did not.

I love our public lands and you take the good with the bad--the good always outweighs the bad!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

middlefork said:


> There are no "your honey hole" in the state of Utah.
> There may be a few places in this great state that YOU have recently discovered but I would almost guarantee you are not the the first nor the last to be there.
> 
> Try to get along or worst case ty to find another spot. One thing about it is if you only have plan A you will be seriously disappointed come opening morning.





sheepassassin said:


> Maybe you found THEIR honey hole... ever think about that?
> 
> You are exploring new ground, which is great, but if you thought no one else has been, once was, is currently or will be hunting that same area, that's comical. In Utah, every piece of public land that could hold any kind of wildlife, will always have someone else hunting it.


These guys are on the money. When I first moved here in 2011, I was astounded by all the public land. I had it in my head to find the hidey holes nobody goes to.

It only took me a couple years to get two things through my thick skull:

1. Almost everywhere is accessible by road. The backcountry is riddled with them. That secluded ridge, saddle, or valley you've got your eye on? I guarantee you there's a road to it from some highway you never thought of. Study your maps long enough, and you'll find them.

2. There is absolutely NOWHERE you can go in Utah where somebody has not already been. The only difference between places is_* how many *_people go there. Some areas you might see 1 or 2 other hunters. Other places you'll see 5 to 10 others. But it is REALLY hard to find a place where nobody goes to; there will almost always be at least one other hunter. Especially where big game is concerned.

Always have a backup plan. Area's A, B, C, or even D. When left to my own devices, and the family isn't out camping with me, I car camp out of an older model 4 runner. It's like a high speed bass boat of the hunting world. Can get me almost anywhere, I sleep in the back, and don't have to mess with setting up camp. If one area is sucking, i jump in, zip along to a different spot and try that one.

When I'm tired after a day of hunting, I walk back to the 4runner, heat up some mountain house, crawl in the back and sack out. Remember, most areas have a road within 2 to 4 miles. There's nowhere you can't go that isn't within a dayhike away, if not closer. I find that incredibly disappointing, but it is what it is.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> T
> 
> 2. There is absolutely NOWHERE you can go in Utah where somebody has not already been.


So true.

I thought we had finally found that spot. But then we found evidence that other hunters had been there before us. Some of that evidence was relatively recent. Some of that evidence was much older. We decided to not let it bother us, and we kept hunting.

*Recent: March 4*









*Older*









FWIW -- Philo Edmund Allen died in 1932 at age 77. He is buried in the Escalante cemetery. I'm pretty sure he visited this hunting spot when he was 49 years old. He also had a son, named Philo Edmund who would have been 22 years old. Maybe they were both there?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Story time haha. Down in 5bs Arizona I ran into a Game and Fish Officer I knew. He told me that morning a hunter walked upto his tree stand he set up a week prior and found a guy sitting in it. He told the guy it was his stand and please leave. The guy in the stand said nope its abandoned property once left. The other guy got upset and said fine and walked off then walked back and crapped next to the water and then banged some metal stakes together to make noise. The other guy then got out of the stand which they fought and one guy got beat pretty bad. I guess both had their reasoning but the way I look at it is first come first serve. Now I wouldnt climb into anothers stand as its just provoking a fight but reference to honeyholes if on public land its all up for grabs. Me personally ive set up on canyons before with no sign of people and have had guys walk up and say hey I always hunt here. A few times Ive said okay and ive moved a couple hundred yards as to me not a big deal. But a couple times if their attitude was off i have said well its public so sorry I walked in first. To me it sucks as ive had spots I like get taken but I always think **** should have woken up earlier my fault.


----------



## J_Bone (May 3, 2019)

I think the note is a great idea. I'd rather hunt the same canyon with 10 good hunters than with one bad one. He/she could be willing to work something out or at least figure out what hunt they're planning to be hunting (ie: rifle, muzzy, etc.) as your hunt may or may not conflict.

I'm always walking through the woods now with my head up looking for other people's cams. If I find a sweet trail/bed/wallow I usually assume its known by others and I try and be respectful and not disturb it too much. Same as during the hunt.. usually if I know a waterhole/etc is near by, before I run into it ill whistle for a response. I always have assumed others were already hunting it or will be. 

I would never touch anyone else's tree stand but if they're being a tool or sitting in mine, I might be obnoxious and make a stink as I left the area only if they're being a freakin turd.

Honeyhole schmoney hole. Times and animal habits change and noone can claim what's not actually theirs. But mutual respect goes a loooong ways.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought a honey hole means a place that produces and has a special meaning to the person that feels it's a special place.
Not that anyone has staked claim to it.
At least that's how I look at a honey hole.
I'd keep hunting the area.

Don't let a Jray type scare you off.

Or don't become that type.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> I thought a honey hole means a place that produces and has a special meaning to the person that feels it's a special place.
> Not that anyone has staked claim to it.
> At least that's how I look at a honey hole.
> I'd keep hunting the area.
> ...


Hahahahahah what a bunch of clowns


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

We’ve never had a place we called our honey hole. We do have a place we call the elk hole. Another we call the elk spot. We used to hunt a deer area we called the funnel. All packed with all sorts of other hunters on the wrong day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

J_Bone said:


> I think the note is a great idea. I'd rather hunt the same canyon with 10 good hunters than with one bad one. He/she could be willing to work something out or at least figure out what hunt they're planning to be hunting (ie: rifle, muzzy, etc.) as your hunt may or may not conflict.
> 
> I'm always walking through the woods now with my head up looking for other people's cams. If I find a sweet trail/bed/wallow I usually assume its known by others and I try and be respectful and not disturb it too much. Same as during the hunt.. usually if I know a waterhole/etc is near by, before I run into it ill whistle for a response. I always have assumed others were already hunting it or will be.
> 
> ...


Amen J Bone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The spot I'll call "my honey hole" the muzzle hunters hunted hard the last 2 years. 
I still went in and got the buck I had been watching on the rifle hunt both years. 
3 years ago we let the others push them right too us. I know a couple of the escape routes they use. 
We ended up with a really cool 4 point. With his broken, but still attached antler sticking out sideways, he ended up 27" my daughter was very happy. 

Just because there is some people hunting it doesn't mean they will kill them all. 
If you know the area well enough u can use the other people to your advantage. ;-)


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Seems like someone finds one of "my" honey holes every year... goes with having access to public land... some places can be shared, some can't... always try to coordinate/cooperate when I run into others... I think it's a good idea to make sure your smiling face is on every trail cam you find, so they don't have the illusion they will be the only one hunting there... then go find another honey hole.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with SAG, I always pose for trail cameras I come across in “my” honey holes. Always a - I don’t realize my picture is getting taken just moving through my spot pose or a friendly hey what’s up, you have company smile. Either way, it’s all good we are on the same team but I want to score more than everyone else just like during my jr jazz years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Always a good moment when you are fertilizing the earth and look over to see a Mossback or WLH cam...


----------

